
How a GIF of Aly Raisman's Floor Routine Got Me Permanently Banned from Twitter - minimaxir
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-gif-aly-raismans-floor-routine-got-me-permanently-jim-weber
======
mcherm
Not only is it ridiculous to permanently ban someone from the platform with 3
minutes notice for copyright violation, this ALSO isn't copyright violation!
In the US (I don't know enough about other jurisdictions) this would almost
certainly qualify as Fair Use and therefore NOT a copyright violation.

So Twitter is permanently banning people with 3 minutes notice for a first
offense of OBEYING the laws (but apparently still pissing off the IOC).

Reversing the ban of this person once the story became widely discussed is NOT
an excuse, unless Twitter is also reviewing all other bans.

~~~
forgottenpass
_Reversing the ban of this person once the story became widely discussed is
NOT an excuse, unless Twitter is also reviewing all other bans._

It's exceedingly obvious, but worth mentioning anyway: They don't give half a
fuck about anyone or anything that doesn't make them look bad in public (or if
you have friends on the inside).

------
apostacy
What happened to filing counter-claims? Someone can just file a DMCA against
you and get you permabanned from twitter? I don't think the IOC would have any
serious standing to claim copyright infringement.

Why don't we retweet that banned image and see how far Twitter is willing to
take things?

Also, this just shows how Twitter's platform is unstable and can't be relied
upon, if someone with money can just have accounts nuked from orbit. I know I
would be better off self-hosting a blog, where I don't have to worry about
fraudulent DMCA takedowns.

~~~
waterphone
This seems to happen fairly regularly around Olympics time. One of the first
big signs to me of Twitter being untrustworthy and not something to continue
using was during the London (?) Olympics when a journalist was banned from
Twitter at NBC's request for mocking NBC's coverage.

~~~
mcherm
Source?

~~~
forgottenpass
Top google result for "mock nbc twitter ban london 2012"

[http://deadspin.com/5930153/nbcs-no-1-tweeting-critic-has-
be...](http://deadspin.com/5930153/nbcs-no-1-tweeting-critic-has-been-
suspended-from-twitter)

Apparently his offense was publishing the work email address of an NBC
division president.

------
donatj
I've had an idea floating around in my head for a while of a distributed
decentralized "Tweet" pub sub system. The actual implementation is above my
personal ability though I believe.

~~~
paulddraper
Like mailing lists?

~~~
donatj
Yeah, sort of. Wrapped in a nice Twitter-esq UI though.

